# * Turbosmart Kompact Diverter Valve *



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

*VW performance since 1988!*

_"Turbosmart Kompact Diverter Valve - 25mm"_

_Fitments:
2.7T Motors
Audi® S4 2.7T
Audi® A6 2.7T
Audi® Allroad 2.7T
(All 2.7T vehicles/motors require two units)
_

*info/order: Turbosmart Kompact Diverter Valve - 25mm*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

Ephry73 said:


> Price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello...there is a link in the original post with that info, here ya go! *Turbosmart Kompact Diverter Valve*


----------

